# Java Fern Wall?



## chally567 (Aug 10, 2008)

sounds like an interesting idea


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I was also thinking of setting up a moss wall using java fern and java moss for the next 5 or 10 gallon tank I set up. That is if I can ever find/make the room.

Here is an interesting article of how someone did this. You might find it useful.
http://www.angelfire.com/journal2/ronwill/fish/mosswall/mosswall.htm


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

All my tanks have moss walls. I sell stuff for the walls or you can just do it yourself. Very easy. Here are some pics of what I have. PM me if you are interested. I currently have Christmas moss in my walls but I had Java moss before and it grew very fast.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi. 
I've seen several walls of ferns. This is a very old Dutch scaping technique.

You should have great success.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

badren said:


> Hello all, been about a year since I been on. Tank is crystal clear and pearling just in time for the holidays...... anyway I had a thought today. I've tried moss walls several times with mixed results, I was looking at my thin leaved java, and windelov java, and realized that the way they branch out and how hardy they are might be perfect for a wall, I'm thinking of sandwitching some between clear mesh and suctioning it to my back wall. Anyone try this before? Tried searching online, no result.


Check out this member's tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/77660-mrjgs-10g-hex.html He created a java fern wall, and I am sure he could help you with set up.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooooh interesting!
I have dozens of baby ferns that I've attached to various bogwood pieces and they look great - really lush and full and green now they're growing. I can see that making a very nice wall


----------



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes I think this is a very obvious but little used idea. The java ferns are very hardy, I find that mosses may not attach and die off in the darker areas, and can be very messy. Java Fern propagates very well and lasts a long time, plus it readily attaches to anything. Food for thought. As soon as i grow out enought to do it I will n'less somebody has some they'd like to unload.


----------

